# Update Query isn't working



## PWil84 (Nov 22, 2022)

Hello All,

I'm trying to update a blank column in another table that is linked to sharepoint. I'm updating that table with names from a another table. I keep getting blank rows indiciting that the query isn't working can you please assist? Please see below:






UPDATE [Historical Daily Hours JD] INNER JOIN [Historical Daily Hours] ON [Historical Daily Hours JD].Name = [Historical Daily Hours].Name SET [Historical Daily Hours JD].Name = [Historical Daily Hours].[Name]
WHERE ((([Historical Daily Hours JD].Date) Between "6/1/2021" And "9/30/2022"));


----------



## Micron (Nov 22, 2022)

Try changing the join so that you access all records from the table providing the update values. It make no sense to have an equal join because that implies that the 2 fields are equal. If they were, you wouldn't need to be updating one based on the other, correct?


----------



## PWil84 (Nov 22, 2022)

Micron said:


> Try changing the join so that you access all records from the table providing the update values. It make no sense to have an equal join because that implies that the 2 fields are equal. If they were, you wouldn't need to be updating one based on the other, correct?


I tried that and I'm still getting the same result.


----------



## Micron (Nov 23, 2022)

There is also the Date field - Date is a reserved word and should not be used for object names. But that's probably not the problem. Your pic also shows that the dates are delimited as text. Try delimiting as dates, such as #6/1/2021# . However, I can't tell from that if your date field is date/time data or text.


----------

